# Habistat Dimming Thermostat not dimming...



## CarlW21 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hello, a few weeks ago the bulb went in the viv, I thought no worries it has been on every day for around 12 hours for like 4/5 months. So I changed it, however since I changed it, it doesn't ever dim anymore, there seems to be no regulation. I found this post from a few year ago...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/815488-habistat-600w-dimming-thermostat-not.html

Basically saying the bulbs blowing could somehow trip something in the thermostat. Now my basking spot can get up to 115 easy, however my hot end overall struggles to stay at 95, it drops sometimes to 93 and some days it's same as cool end !!!

I don't think it's the weather because the room I am in is generally warm, and even when the room is heated the problem continues, I cannot remember last time it dimmed.

Any trouble shooting ideas ?

If it does need to go back (under warranty) what do I do in mean time ?
Order a spare ?


----------

